# problem with android jelly bean tablet



## jprince526 (Oct 31, 2013)

Hello,

I just got a tablet with android os. I am unable to play my normal facebook games. Browsing the internet works fine and other games loaded from app work fine as well. Can anybody help me with this? Thanks!


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

What file extension are these games ?

BG


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Are you trying to play them through the app or internet app?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

not all games will work on android. see the following for steps in getting those that do to work. 

How to Play Facebook Games on an Android: 5 Steps (with Pictures)


----------



## jprince526 (Oct 31, 2013)

Basement geek: Im not sure what your talking about or where I would find that information. 

Masterchief: Im trying to play the games through facebook on the internet.

Sobiet: Thank you, I will check that out.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Your Internet app may not work well with the flash Facebook games.


----------

